# Be Careful Out There



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Just wanted to remind everyone to be carefull out there in the turkey woods....... had the unfortunate experience of learing first hand how quickly things can turn bad! My father was out mushrooming hunting (private property with permission) with a buddy the other morning and was shot twice by a turkey hunter. First was a 3" #4 and the follow up was a 3 1/2 #4....... hit both of them. Fortunatley they'll both be OK. I'm an avid hunter myself and can't imagine how something like that happen but it did. Just a reminder to all to be sure of your taget and don't let the adrenaline take charge....... safe hunting and good luck.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Keep us updated on how they are doing. That is a terrible thing to happen.


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks dlip. I didn't get a chance to count all the shot he took but it was a bunch. He's a lucky man. I went out with the CPO's to look over the area were it occured and cannot for the life of me figue out how it happened. The only thing I can think of is that he heard leaves under foot and shot at movement! I won't say what the guy who shot him does for a living but he has been trained extensively in the use of firearms which makes it that much more unbelievable.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

One thing about it, the guy who shot, will neve rfeel the physical pain of his actions, but he'll be living with that the rest of his life. That will ruin a persons reputation as a hunter, and hopefully, that will keep something like that from happening again. That is horrible.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I think the person should be banned from ever turkey hunting again! and be glad it's not all his hunting privileges being pulled. That's person was not sure of his target, and pulled the trigger!! Good thing it wasn't deer season. Guys like that shouldn't be out there representing true sportsmen. :******:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Amazing someone would mistake a human as a turkey? Glad your father turned out alright.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Sorry to here about the incident, but glad to hear they will be ok. Just read the post to my wife and our thoughts and prayers are with you and yours. Tell your father and his buddy we glad to know they are going to be ok.   -- Sad to think some people are out there who will take shots at sound or motion without identifying the target first. Unfortunatly they are out there with the responsible ones of us.


----------

